# Sling TV advertises many channels that are missing!



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

The "www.sling.com" web page (click on "More" to see complete list) lists many channels that are Nominally in their service.

I signed up for "Blue service" - it turns out that many - maybe a dozen or two - of the ones listed as being in Blue service, aren't, based on the Windows app.

E.g. (this is not a complete list), E!, Pixl, Fxx, Spike, MTV, MTV2, logo, CMT, TVLand, BBC World News, HLN, EuroNews, Hallmark, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, RFD TV, Outdoor Channel, Sportsman Channel, Tribeca Shortlist, HDNet Movies, TCM, Fandor, Sundance, CineSony.

Some of these, like Spike, BBC World News, Hallmark, Hallmark Movies & Mysteries, and Sundance, were part of the reason I signed up. I probably can't change it, because I ordered it with a promo package (order two months, and get a free Roku Express: "www.sling.com/devices/roku"). They probably have already sent it; I'm not sure I want the service without it.

Their service is more like what is shown at "www.sling.com/service" (click on Blue).

I'm contacting them tomorrow (maybe they will respond to this post by changing the ad?) but for any of you who are thinking of signing up, be careful. That's a LOT of missing channels.

It's possible that Sling TV (run by Dish) is in major flux, and doesn't realize that their ad page doesn't reflect their true service, but I wonder if any of the other services are playing the same game.


----------



## grunes (Nov 13, 2013)

I contacted Sling TV. They point out that the color key at the middle of the page labels orange to be "SLING ORANGE SERVICE AND EXTRAS (SINGLE STREAM)" and blue to be "SLING BLUE SERVICE AND EXTRAS (MULTI-STREAM)". However, AFAIK, nowhere on their ad page is there anywhere that shows what is extra and what is basic service.

You have to know to go to the "www.sling.com/service" website, because there is no obvious link to it from the home page. Adding the 5 extras I was most interested in would cost $15 extra/month, bringing it above the cost of some of the competing services.

I will stay with Basic Blue service for now, since my major goal was to get access to SyFy and BBC America, both of which are part of Basic Blue. (Though in truth, I have calculated that if I buy all the programs I plan to watch on the cheaper of Vudu and Google Play, by season, it would cost less.) If I decide I don't like it, I can cancel at the end of the two months, and use the Roku Express player for other things.

They really should change their home page, to make things more clear. It isn't to their benefit to start people's subscriptions off with a disappointment.

I have a web page that links to all the major such services. I will note on that page the confusing material. But I hope they fix their ad soon.


----------

